# HTC HD Desire, Can I uninstall and reinstallwiki



## mrstevemontoya (Aug 16, 2011)

I did the whole process once and everything worked except a few launcher settings and i could not get icons. I think i reloaded my old phone applications. Can I just unistall and reinstali.

Please help
Steve


----------



## Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

Should be ok man. Try a reboot if you didn't already. The only time I had this is when it was pulling files from SD. If its an in a customized ROM you might need something like System App Remover to uninstall.


----------



## mrstevemontoya (Aug 16, 2011)

That makes sence. It's logging on to my computer and I can't log into phone. Not sure what to do


----------

